# Miscellaneous Macro C&C please!



## ScribbledShinanigans (Mar 5, 2011)

Random Macros/Semi Macros I've taken lately
1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Bios. (Mar 6, 2011)

1, 2 and 3 look like you pressed the shutter by accident. Also 2 and 3 aren't macro.

I quite like the shallow DoF of number 4.

In 5 you have focused on the fairly boring strap and left the more intersting object (the camera) out of focus.

6 is ok but again you have not focused on the main subject (bottle cap?).

You need to think about composition and what the main objective/subject of the photo is.


----------



## Davor (Mar 6, 2011)

number 6 is pretty interesting but the rest just look like snapshots, and why use a flash in daylight?


----------



## ScribbledShinanigans (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't think I used a flash in these. which one looks like I did? It appears I had the wrong idea of what macro is. Truly sorry.


----------



## Davor (Mar 6, 2011)

Your EXIF data shows that it was fired in number 1, 2 and 3


----------



## ScribbledShinanigans (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmm... Well, the first was taken in a tunnel so maybe that's why the flash went off. The sun was starting to go down in 2 and 3. She was climbing the ropes and I've found it hard to get a clean shot without a flash when things are moving. I'm still getting used to my Rebel.


----------



## ScribbledShinanigans (Mar 6, 2011)

And what is EXIF data?? I'm impressed that you were able to see what pictures I used a flash in.


----------



## PASM (Mar 6, 2011)

I like 2 & 5.  You did well to keep the camera steady in 2  I think #5 is very good: the out-of-focus depiction of the camera. I like the shift of focus onto the leather strap and metal studs.


----------



## ScribbledShinanigans (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you.

For some reason I was under the impression that a macro shot was when you focused on a subject that much clearer that that surrounding it. So I thought the ones of the feet and leaves would count, but I see there's more to it than that. Sorry to have posted them in an inappropriate category!


----------



## ScribbledShinanigans (Mar 6, 2011)

As for 6... I do like it. the camera did focus on a random piece of wood, but I quite like the unfocused bottle cap. I took this one and was going to try again, but this is on a train track and of course the train just had to come while I was taking photos on it. And once it had gone by I couldn't find the cap. Maybe if I cropped the left side out...


----------



## Bios. (Mar 7, 2011)

Instead of explaning about macro I will refer you to this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...568-what-diff-between-macro-just-closeup.html , it was just below yours in the macro section.

I'm not trying to be rude or mean but it helps a lot if you read around and look at all the other posts here before starting new threads yourself.

There is tons and tons of information out there you just have to spend a little time to find it.


----------

